# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ♫ جنهـ يآ أرض المدينه جنهـ ♫

## hope

السلآم عليكم 

شخبآركم ..؟






حبيت آراويكم تصويري المتوآضع لـ زيآرتي العآم المآضي للمدينهـ 
















هذآ الجبل من نآفذة الغرفه من الملل صورته  :toung: 



وهآذي صوره للعبه في الملآهي عجبتني حبيت تشوفوهآ 
ليهآ صور أحلى بس للأسف الأهل مبينين




 وغيرهآ صور كثيره
لكن أخترت الي مو طآلع فيهآ أحد 

هذآ وأتمنى يكون عجبكم موضوعي ..  :bigsmile: 

تحيآتي
hope

----------


## Sweet Magic

hope


يعطيك العافية  

على الصور الحلوا  

الله يرزقكم ويرزقنا  زيارتهم وشفاعتهم  

نتتظر جديد  عدستك  

دمتي بود

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تصوير جميل جداً ..
عندك دقة رائعة في التصوير ..
وعجبتني أكثر شي هذي الصورة ..



يسلموا الديات يارب ...
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير  ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حلوووووين
ربي يعطيك العافيه والسنه وكل سنه يارب
دمتي بود

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلمووووو يالغلا

تصوير راااائع ومميز

وهلا بك بالمدينة نورت بوجودك 

ننتظر جديدك المميز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرزقنا وياكم زيارة النبي صلوات ربي عليه

----------


## hope

> hope
> 
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> على الصور الحلوا 
> 
> الله يرزقكم ويرزقنا زيارتهم وشفاعتهم 
> ...






*الله يعآفيك* 

*تسلمين ع المرور* 
*لاعدم*

----------


## hope

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تصوير جميل جداً ..
> عندك دقة رائعة في التصوير ..
> وعجبتني أكثر شي هذي الصورة ..
> 
> 
> 
> يسلموا الديات يارب ...
> ...






*مشكوره حبيبة قلبي* 
*من ذوقك واللهـ* 
*ربي يعآفيك* 

*مشكوره ع الرد العسـل* 

*لاخلا ولاعدم*

----------


## hope

> حلوووووين
> ربي يعطيك العافيه والسنه وكل سنه يارب
> دمتي بود



 
*مشكوره حبيبتي* 
*من ذووقك* 

*جميعآ يارب*

*لاعدمـ*

----------


## hope

> يسلمووووو يالغلا
> 
> تصوير راااائع ومميز
> 
> وهلا بك بالمدينة نورت بوجودك 
> 
> ننتظر جديدك المميز



 
*العفوو عزيززتي*
*منوره بأهلهآ* 

*مشكوره* 

*لاعدم*

----------


## hope

> الله يرزقنا وياكم زيارة النبي صلوات ربي عليه



*جميعاً يآرب*
*تسلمين ع الرد*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..


ع ـليكِ بألف ع ــافيه زيارة النبي ،، وربي يرزقك ش ـفاااعته بإذنه ..


وماش ـاء الله عليكِ ،، وربي عندك فن بالتـ ص ـووير ..


عـ ج ـبووني الـ ص ـوور بقووه ..


ع ـطاكِ ربي الف ع ـافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرح ــــــبآ*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*تصويركـ رووعهـ ودقيق ،،*

*ع ــــجبووني الصور كلهم :) ،،*

*وعليكـ بالع ـــــآفيه زيآرة النبي ،،*

*تسلمي يالغلا ع طرح الصور ،،*

*وبإنتظـــــــآر صور جديدهـ :) ،،*

*مآانحرم جديدكـ قمر ،،*

*ربي يووفقكـ ،،* 

*دمتي بوود*

----------


## hope

> *الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..*
> 
> *اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..*
> 
> *ع ـليكِ بألف ع ــافيه زيارة النبي ،، وربي يرزقك ش ـفاااعته بإذنه ..*
> 
> *وماش ـاء الله عليكِ ،، وربي عندك فن بالتـ ص ـووير ..*
> 
> *عـ ج ـبووني الـ ص ـوور بقووه ..*
> ...






*عليكم السلام والرحمــه*

*اللهـ يسلمك حبيبتي ويرزقنآ وأياكم شفآعته* 

*تسلمييين غنآتو* 
*شهآده أعتز فيهآ* 

*لاعدمت إشرآقتك*

----------


## hope

> *مرح ــــــبآ*
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
> 
> *تصويركـ رووعهـ ودقيق ،،*
> 
> *ع ــــجبووني الصور كلهم :) ،،*
> 
> *وعليكـ بالع ـــــآفيه زيآرة النبي ،،*
> ...



 

*مرحبتين ويآهلا*
*تسلمين يآقلبي من ذوقك واللهـ* 
*ربي يسلمك ويخليك* 

*لآعدمت روعهـ حروفك* 

*تحيآتي*

----------


## Taka

*وعليكم آلسلآم*
*حنآ بخير ,, آنتي شجآلج*
*تصوير حلو ,, وآلله يعطيج آلعآفيه ختيه*
*ونتريآ يديدج*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هـلا بحووور


أظـن اني كـنت معـاك يوم تصوري هع



تـ ص ـوير ح ـلووو ودقيق

تسلم يدينك ع الـصور الحلووه

وأحلى شيء اللعبه يـاسلام أحم أحم

----------


## hope

> *وعليكم آلسلآم*
> 
> *حنآ بخير ,, آنتي شجآلج*
> *تصوير حلو ,, وآلله يعطيج آلعآفيه ختيه*
> 
> *ونتريآ يديدج*







*بخير دآمك بخير* 
*توآجد أحلى اخوي*
*يعطيك ويخليك ربي* 

*لاعدم*

----------


## hope

> هـلا بحووور
> 
> 
> أظـن اني كـنت معـاك يوم تصوري هع
> 
> 
> 
> تـ ص ـوير ح ـلووو ودقيق
> 
> ...



 
*يآهلين وسهلين بشوآقهـ*

*أكيد معآي والي الأبد ...* 

*ربي يسلمكـ ويخليييك يآرب*

*أماا اللعبه يآسلام هآ ههههـ* 

*مشكوره ع الرد* 

*لاعدمـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_يعطيكـ العافيهـ_ 

_تصوير رائعـ_

_تعيشي وتصوريـ واحنا نتفرج_ 

_تصوير لا عدمـ_ 
_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------


## hope

> _يعطيكـ العافيهـ_ 
> 
> _تصوير رائعـ_ 
> _تعيشي وتصوريـ واحنا نتفرج_  
> _تصوير لا عدمـ_ 
> _تحياتي الحارهـ_



*تسلميين حبيبتي*

*اللهـ يعآفيك ويخليك* 

*ان شآء الله يآرب :)*

*مشكوره ع الرد*

*لاع ـدم*

*تحياتي*

----------

